# Spaceliner, my main rider



## gold street customs (Apr 27, 2011)

I picked this up on a trade, it didn't look this great when it came from Texas, half of the bike had been sprayed gold (or oversprayed whatever the case) the first pics are when I first got it on the road, the ones in front of my garage are after I put the NOS Firestone tires and Nos rear reflector, I had to do some serious wire wheeling to take off the clearcoat and gold off the chrome, someday I will find the infamous 7 tank it needs but for now the kickback two speed works flawless and I am enjoying it.. ps I am still restoring the original pedals,those will be back on soon..


----------



## partsguy (Apr 27, 2011)

COOL! Its a DELUXE, too! That whole in the rack if for a very special and very rare tail light.


----------



## gold street customs (Apr 28, 2011)

Something else to find on the dream list...


----------



## racingjeff (May 1, 2011)

Hello GSC,

Thought I would give you some inspiration for your Spaceliner. Mine is all original as far as condition, but I am missing pedals, something must have been up with them because the bikes never seem to have them anymore and they are difficult to find. I was also missing the correct seat, but an ad in the for sale/wanted section solved that. Mine does have an odd rear rack reflector, someone had converted it with a different lens and made it battery powered, so it lights up just like the front. When I purchased the bike the front lights and horn did not work, but everything was in there. Just some cleaning and 2 big D cell batteries later, they both work fine. But I plan on doing a small conversion without tearing out any original parts, so the light works on a small lightweight LiPo battery. That tank is old and don't like having all that battery weight up there on it, plus the LiPos will power the light and horn longer. The tires could be the originals as well, they are Allstate brand, and when I replaced the tubes, they were also Allstate and looked to have never been touched.


----------



## how (May 23, 2011)

bike is too kewl, wish I found one


----------



## Old rim (Jun 4, 2011)

wow-dont slip on my drool---very nice


----------



## MaxGlide (Aug 11, 2011)

LOOOOVE  that bike!!! I had found a completely original one but the lady would not ship it.

Wayne


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Aug 12, 2011)

*hello*

i have aq  24  inch   that is kinda  rusty   but it is   for  sale  chucksoldbikes   on the cabe or  cpcsps@yahoo.com  if inttrested ill           send a picture of it


----------



## wade397 (Oct 17, 2011)

People who usually shop online know that the price online is cheaper than in stores. In stores, even discount, they are still expensive. As we know, beside shop rents, salers still need to pay wage, tex and other things. On the purpose of make profits, the price usually expensive.

For starters, knowing that there are various nicknames for Indoor Soccer shoes such as indoor cleats, turf shoes, turf boots and trainers, is instrumental when purchasing a pair.If one were to tell you that they were wearing a pair of shoes that contained punctured holes in the soles, you would think that maybe there was a problem with this person. This will not be the case at all if they are wearing the soccer shoes. The reason being is that the soccer shoes are the shoes that are known to breathe. Once you have worn a pair of soccer shoes then there is no doubt that in the future you are going to be watching constantly for Soccer shoes sale.

The most important part of soccer shoes cheap is where the rubber meets the road; the sole, where the cleats are. There are four types of soles on soccer shoes cheap: molded cleats, detachable cleats, turf shoes, and indoor shoes. Molded cleats are the most basic and affordable design. Changes of traditional shopping idea promote people to buy products online. In early days, without convinent network, people just shop in stores, this will take them more times to buy Soccer Shoes. And some famous sport brands have not settled some countries, this also make people difficult to buy their dreamed soccer shoes.

You do not have to worry about downloading any additional hardware past the original software that you need to watch soccer shoes online and you also do not have to worry about paying any additional fees. This is because for one low fee you can watch soccer Shoes online for unlimited hours as well as any other channels you like as long as you have an internet connection.

But online shops are not, after B to B business prosperous developed, more and more online shops began to saling products of famous brands. Nike is the famous brand which dealer network usually sale cheap Nike Football Shoes. With low cost manage, great profits urge more and more businessmen opening their online shops so that the intense competetion make it possible to cheap price. And the similar quality of football shoes also satisfied people's demand, so no wonder that more and more people buyying cheap soccer shoes online.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Oct 17, 2011)

*hello  i have one  to*

but its a   24 inch and not nearly    as    good looking as  yours  id sell mine           ill  put a    picture on here  soon  for u to  see    itl  be on the  cabe   soon   chucksoldbikes   or  cpcsps@yahoo.com


----------



## gold street customs (Nov 3, 2011)

I finally got a tank ,at least its on its way,very excited I am..


----------

